# maple end grain tear out repair?



## Blue Danube (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello All,

I finally had a chance to start turning some hard maple blanks cut at various angles and ran into some tear out issues.

The rounds are semi finished with one light coat of BOL to inspect grain.

Obviously the blems can be filled with C-A when final shape is achieved.

Has anyone here tried filling end grain tear outs with MinWax wood hardener BEFORE turning to final shape?

Next shop time will be Wed morning with any luck some replies before then would be beneficial.

Thanks!


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Maple is one of the easiest woods to turn but you need sharp tools . If you are getting tear out then your tools are not sharp enough or your technique is wrong . Minwax wood hardener is not usable to fill tear out , it is used for hardening soft , punky woods (stabilizing) . CA is your best bet for filling any tear out you have already gotten but the best thing is to not tear out the grain to begin with . Sharpen your tools and take lighter , shearing cuts to avoid it to begin with .


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 13, 2010)

Butch,

Thanks for the reply, this is a first for me. Probably fed the Vega duplicator too fast,,,
Bit is sharp, stoned and stropped before use.
 Works much faster for rounding stock blanks in large quantities.

Never had this happen before and it might just be the particular batch of maple...

Hoping to fill the open grain before turning to shape with sharp hand tools.

BTW- any updates on the abalone pens?? They are to cool for words!


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Blue Danube said:


> Butch,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, this is a first for me. Probably fed the Vega duplicator too fast,,,
> Bit is sharp, stoned and stropped before use.
> ...


 
The duplicator is most likely your problem . The only one I ever used , a friend had to make chess pieces , I felt did a terible job of making a clean cuts on softer woods . As for turning stock round , I turn it round between centers and get it done faster then with the duplicator .... without tear out . 
The Abalone shell stock is on it's way but was held up in customs , my supplier didn't dot all his "i"s and cross all his "T"s correctly . It should be here by the end of the week ..... I hope !!!!


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 13, 2010)

Using a duplicator means the duplicator is having all of the fun turning pens.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::wink::wink::wink:   I find a coating of shellac (once dry) helps stiffen the fibers and produces a clean cut. I do this on the final pass.  I mix flakes with denatured alcohol at the rate of 40% flakes and 60% alcohol.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Blue Danube said:


> Butch,





Blue Danube said:


> Probably fed the Vega duplicator too fast,,,


----------

